# 60cm Iwagumi



## jay (1 Apr 2009)

Well i've decided to give the rock stuff a try. I've had this funny looking fossilised wood laying around for a while now, its not like that top notch Green machine stuff... more like the stone from some of the 'scapes in Nature Aquarium World books..

Planting wise, its going to be fairly standard Iwagumi stuff.... hairgrass, HC Cuba, tenellus, lileopsis, riccia, some combination of these.
Perhaps some stems, rotala wallichii looks great with this stone, or maybe hemianthus micranthemoides... maybe both!!  
Here you go.




The two main stones with the sand path are staying put i'm afraid, no matter how mauch you hate them, but the right side... i'm open to suggestions.

Cheers


----------



## samc (1 Apr 2009)

i think it looks good the only thing it the rock in the back right corner it doesnt quite sit right for me. apart from that i think it will good pretty good


----------



## jay (1 Apr 2009)

Yeah, I'm bored.
H, lileopsis, hairgrass.


----------



## TDI-line (2 Apr 2009)

Blimey, that's qiuck growth.


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Apr 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Blimey, that's qiuck growth.


Sure is, we need to know the secret and which ferts you been using


----------



## Thomas McMillan (2 Apr 2009)

I like it  the only thing I would say is that the left two rocks dont' quite look right to me.


----------



## Themuleous (2 Apr 2009)

As its a small tank I'd be tempted to just have three rocks, the three on the left that make the path, they look cool.  Also how about a small patch of HC on the front left corner?  It looks like it could use a bit of planting just to completed the scape?

Hope that helps.

Sam


----------



## jay (2 Apr 2009)

I actually like the sand right down to the left corner, like the path is coming from somewhere.
I'm going to definitely use some nice bushy stems in this tank, hopefully make the two main "path" rocks look less imposing.
and maybe some HC or UG on the sides of the path planted in the gravel.

Also thinking of doing this with Dry Start method.


----------

